# Hi!!



## Vorsprung Durch Technik (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello everyone. After making the decision to stop flogging my dead horse of a Sunny gti, I have made the decision to get my self an Audi TT (As requested in the wanted section) and in doing so join this great read of a forum. I hope to learn alot now that I've joined and obviously, give as much input as possible.

Now, back to looking for A TT.........


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum good move to get away from a company that uses mackems to build their cars.


----------



## Vorsprung Durch Technik (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks. I'm still upset at missing out on the Metallic green coupe and have a feeling that I will not get another at such a good price. London transport is a load of (Insert suitable comment)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Vorsprung Durch Technik said:


> Thanks. I'm still upset at missing out on the Metallic green coupe and have a feeling that I will not get another at such a good price. London transport is a load of (Insert suitable comment)


Did I mention who I worked for? :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Vorsprung Durch Technik said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I'm still upset at missing out on the Metallic green coupe and have a feeling that I will not get another at such a good price. London transport is a load of (Insert suitable comment)
> ...


 You work !!!!!!! :lol: your always on holiday Andy :wink:

Vorsprung Durch Technik Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Vorsprung Durch Technik (Jun 14, 2008)

You work for London Transport? Hopefully it's not Metroline. You really know the difference when you don't have four wheels.The Metro is better than LT!

Thank you Trev.


----------

